# New honor bestowed upon Hillary



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Warms the cockles of my heart. Even the sub cockle area.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya...adds-hillary-to-its-collection-141824966.html

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Isn't she a little old to warm your sub-cockle area?

But then she may be in need for a real man so she may be amenable to your sub-cockle area,,,, Lord knows Bill has other interests.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A most fitting place for her!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The last man she had was Janet Reno.

The last woman she had was Humus Abdining.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I love that she's been banned to the Island of Misfit Toys.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought they would bestow handcuffs. CRAP


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm still hoping for the cuffs


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

She lost....Twice! After having been declared the anointed one in both. She deserves a very special place in the hall of shame.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> She lost....Twice! After having been declared the anointed one in both. She deserves a very special place in the hall of shame.


Maybe Gambit will let her have her turn in the kiddie pool of shame. :vs_laugh:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Where are the shackles at, boss man? 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Maybe Gambit will let her have her turn in the kiddie pool of shame. :vs_laugh:


That's funny right thur!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, it's just photographs.

Considering she bilked the Saudis out of tens of millions of dollars she cannot repay with insider leveraged deals--and she wears nail polish--I thought the imams were going to cut her some slack and discipline her with a smaller stick.

Speaking of karma, if the Obamas finally settle in Chicago after this two year junket Barry wants to do in Washington D.C., do you think he'll finally do something about the shootings?

Eh, what do I care, he ain't my president...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Funny article, to bad they didn't have the actual picture of her display. You know the one that has the big LOOSER sign over her picture, LOL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Funny article, to bad they didn't have the actual picture of her display. You know the one that has the big LOOSER sign over her picture, LOL.


The only time I ever want see that bitches picture ever again is one of her being led in chains to her jail cell. :laugh:


----------



## jojo64155 (Jan 15, 2017)

Oddcaliber said:


> A most fitting place for her!


Actually I think the "most fitting" would be a jail cell.


----------

